# help with IUI



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

hiya everyone

well me and DH signed the consent forms for IUI today, which I am very pleased about.

what I would like to ask you all is, do you know what I should take/do to ensure that we give ourselves the best possible chance?

I'm going to get myself some folic acid but would there be anything else?

ta


----------



## stellamcg (Aug 19, 2005)

Hiya Emma,

There is a great post on the IUI beginners guide which gives a very detailed step by step guide to IUI including what to eat/take to improve your chances. It's really worth the read.

Lots of luck with your treatment.



Stella


----------

